# What is he going to find next?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

First, a few weeks ago, Brooks spotted a baby raccoon in the tree in my backyard, then just this weekend he was finding newborn baby rabbits and bringing them to me, then last night he found a scorpion, and then today I saw him digging in the leaves and saw he had found a (live) black snake!
What next?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

:hyper:whahhhhhhhhh I hate snakes!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What did he do with the snake? What did you do ?? 

I like snakes. I just see gartner snakes though. There's one that lives in one of my bushes by my back door. 

What next ... hmmmm..... I can't wait to find out !!! LOL


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He was very excited and just kept sniffing at the snake. It was trying to hide in the leave, coiling itself under them, so I couldn't see how long it was. My understanding about snakes is if you have snakes, then you have rodents. I heard someone say that snakes love to hide in mulched aread. My yard is thick with mulch and leaves everywhere---so I probably have them all over.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You probably have a few snakes, yes. I do but I've never seen a rodent, other than a ground hog. No sign of mice or rats. 

What else do snakes eat....you keep me googling ignutah LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> I've never seen a rodent, other than a ground hog. No sign of mice or rats.


ha ha ha -- maybe that's because I have alot of snakes !!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, the scorpion would have really had me screaming!!!

Sounds like your golden might be Steve Irwin reincarnated, he's quite the little adventurist!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I stomped on it then I took it to the sink and burned it with a match


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent seen any snakes in our yard since that rattlesnake. Thank goodness. I only have the rabbits now and the dogs just chase them. One day years ago, I was waiting on a customer in my office and something dropped from the ceiling and fell down the back of the guys shirt. And he jumped up shaking his shirt, yelling. It dropped out, I screamed when I saw what it was and then he stomped on it. It didnt bite him but I had to check his back. YUCK, he was some old geezer. But it was nice that he cleaned up the floor. I would have thrown up if I had to do that. After that he sat back down and wanted to finish his banking business and then left like nothing happened. Funny but not funny.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Not funny   :doh:


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I havent seen any snakes in our yard since that rattlesnake. Thank goodness. I only have the rabbits now and the dogs just chase them. One day years ago, I was waiting on a customer in my office and something dropped from the ceiling and fell down the back of the guys shirt. And he jumped up shaking his shirt, yelling. It dropped out, I screamed when I saw what it was and then he stomped on it. It didnt bite him but I had to check his back. YUCK, he was some old geezer. But it was nice that he cleaned up the floor. I would have thrown up if I had to do that. After that he sat back down and wanted to finish his banking business and then left like nothing happened. Funny but not funny.


what was it?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yuck keep that dog off the beaches when it is sea turtle hatching time up that way.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> what was it?


It was a scorpion. :doh: I cant believe I didnt post what it was.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker was running around with a baby opossum this moring..... I went out to pick it up. It was gone!


----------

